# Toy/Pen Problem



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm getting some kids soon; I have a pen ready and everything. It's not that big, its about 20x20 to 30x30, probably closer to the first one. The fence is four feet tall. Does anyone have any ideas as to toys for the pen? My major concern is the kids getting out by jumping on the toys, and over the fence. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Spools, benches, old picnic tables.. Anything for them to jump up onto. Dogloos.. The higher the better it seems but within safe reason. Don't place the objects near the fence and you should have no problem. 
Mine are in a 30x30 pen too.. Plenty of space for them to play in while not out meandering with me.


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

okie dokie. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Mine have an old bathtub that they love, They use if for a hurdle, sleep in it, fight over it. The kids can't enough of that thing.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You can use spools, a bale of straw, big rocks, or logs. Basically anything that's sturdy that won't fall or tip over on them. They love to have stuff like that to play and bounce around on.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Tree stumps work really well, too.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Try build a simple see-saw out of a round log and a plank of wood, i have heard they love trying to balance on them


----------



## Kathy81 (Oct 16, 2012)

PiccoloGoat said:


> Try build a simple see-saw out of a round log and a plank of wood, i have heard they love trying to balance on them


My DH has been working hard at replacing my goaties see saw that they absolutely love. But it's gonna be 16 ft long. He says bigger the better and I told him I guess I need more goats, lol


----------



## myanjelicgirlz (Jul 19, 2011)

thanks for your input, guys!


----------

